# A multi-car oil train derails in Oregon's Columbia River Gorge



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 3, 2016)

https://twitter.com/KATUNews

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-northwest-news/index.ssf/2016/06/oil_train_derails_near_hood_ri.html#incart_big-photo

Is this the same track for 27/28's Empire Builder?


----------



## tim49424 (Jun 3, 2016)

No. The Empire Builder track is on the Washington side of the river. However, you can see that track from 27/28.


----------



## jis (Jun 3, 2016)

No. It used to be the track that was used by the Pioneer (I have actually traveled on that track several times in the early '80s). It is on the UP on the Oregon bank of the river. 27/28 runs on BNSF on the Washington bank of the river.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 3, 2016)

Ok. I was just checking the maps and figured it out.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 3, 2016)

Passengers on this afternoon's 28 heading east from Vancouver, WA should get a nice view of the smoke plume across the river, though.

Not to mention a nice view of the horrendous traffic jam that's plaguing SR-14, since I-84 has been shut down on the Oregon side.


----------



## neroden (Jun 3, 2016)

This is going to cause further pressure to shut down oil train traffic on routes which go through areas like gorges. UP will probably be sued for reckless endangerment.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 3, 2016)

What I can't figure out is if was carrying crude from the Bakken Fields to Tacoma, why was it on UP in Oregon and not BNSF? :huh: Does UP even serve the oil fields?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 4, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> What I can't figure out is if was carrying crude from the Bakken Fields to Tacoma, why was it on UP in Oregon and not BNSF? :huh: Does UP even serve the oil fields?


They don't serve the Bakken fields but there are other sources in their service area.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 4, 2016)

UP doesn't, but CP does, and one theory is the train went north from North Dakota on the CP into Canada, then west to get to the UP at Eastport, ID.

It's a roundabout routing, but it's quite possible. From Eastport, the train could go south on the UP thru Spokane and down to Hinkle, OR, then west again to the point of derailment. This routing of the UP in Oregon and Washington is a regular occurence.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 4, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> UP doesn't, but CP does, and one theory is the train went north from North Dakota on the CP into Canada, then west to get to the UP at Eastport, ID.
> 
> It's a roundabout routing, but it's quite possible. From Eastport, the train could go south on the UP thru Spokane and down to Hinkle, OR, then west again to the point of derailment. This routing of the UP in Oregon and Washington is a regular occurence.


While that is a valid routing, I can't see it being cheaper for the shipper than just using BNSF for the move.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 4, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> UP doesn't, but CP does, and one theory is the train went north from North Dakota on the CP into Canada, then west to get to the UP at Eastport, ID.
> 
> It's a roundabout routing, but it's quite possible. From Eastport, the train could go south on the UP thru Spokane and down to Hinkle, OR, then west again to the point of derailment. This routing of the UP in Oregon and Washington is a regular occurence.


The Spokesman-Review, Spokane's daily fish wrapper/bird cage liner, said this morning the train had indeed come from Eastport and through Spokane.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 4, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > UP doesn't, but CP does, and one theory is the train went north from North Dakota on the CP into Canada, then west to get to the UP at Eastport, ID.
> ...


Well you have to understand: not all Bakken oil loadouts are located next to the BNSF. And you can be sure that the CP is not going to let the BNSF hauls its trains on BNSF tracks unless it absolutely has to. Here's another roundabout routing for the UP: Spokane to Tacoma, via Hinkle and Portland. Not very direct, but that's where their tracks go, so that's the routing.


----------



## HighBall (Jun 4, 2016)

Fire out:


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 5, 2016)

As an aside, the Union Pacific Railroad has been planning on putting down double track at Mosier. Protests and protestations have abounded, of course. This incident will only intensify the opposition, I imagine.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jun 6, 2016)

Stupid question: would oil trains be routed this way to avoid mountain grades, long tunnels and Seattle?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 6, 2016)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Stupid question: would oil trains be routed this way to avoid mountain grades, long tunnels and Seattle?


The mountainous lines have capacity constraints and the gorge has a higher capacity for fast running of almost every type of train.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 6, 2016)

Except for the ubiquitous "key" trains which by law are limited to 35 or 40. And every loaded oil train is a key train.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 11, 2016)

This from the Oregonian:

http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2016/06/day_before_mosier_inspections.html



> After Union Pacific's fiery oil train derailment in Mosier last week, the railroad company repeatedly emphasized its record and commitment to safety. But federal records and newly released inspections from the Oregon Department of Transportation raise serious questions about the company's claims.
> 
> No railroad in the country has paid more in penalties in the last two years than Union Pacific, which federal regulators fined more than $7 million in 2014-2015. And state inspections conducted just a day before the derailment found repeat safety violations that Oregon's top rail official said were "absolutely" concerning.
> 
> The inspections obtained Friday by The Oregonian/OregonLive show...


----------

